# 510 steering fluid loss



## jotstom (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 510 long that looses all the power steering fluid in about10 min. of use there are no exterenal leaks what is my problem


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Jotstom! Is the pump externally seperate from everything else? I was thinking that maybe it was shooting a thin stream or mist that you aren't able to see. Have you been able to put it on a slab or something where you can see drips or use a piece of hand held card board placed at certain points around the pump, lines and the steering ram to detect fine streams while the engine is running and someone moves the steering in place? As you already know, the stream of fluid, if present, can be high enough pressure to embed in your skin, hence the cardboard. Are any of the other fluid levels rising, indicating that the fluid is joining up with, say your rearend? Just a starting point.


----------



## jotstom (Jan 2, 2011)

I have ckecked for fine leaks and yes my trany fluid has risen a little.


----------

